# Region II PA State Champs - Cleveland Warmer - SCH Pittsburgh



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Region II PA State On-Road Championships*
_a Cleveland warm up race_
Steel City Hobbies will be hosting the ROAR Region II PA State Champs on Saturday, November 12, 2005.
Entry form coming soon.
_We suggest all Non-Roar racers send in membership forms directly to ROAR. 
ROAR membership not required to pre-enter. _
Race Entry Forms can be mailed to the store or you can sign up at the shop. (Entry Form TBD) 
Track ROAR # 2113

*When:* November 12, 2005
*Time:* Doors open 8am; Racing starts at Noon - 3 heats & 1 Main 
*Where:* Steel City Hobbies Racing facility
*How much:*
$20 early entry fee _(Due by Saturday, Nov. 5th) _
$25 entry fee 1st Class ; $15 2nd; $10 - 3rd and higher
*Classes:*
• Stock
• 19 Turn Modified
• 1/12th Scale Stock 
*Optional Classes:* _(Must have 5 or more PRE-ENTRIES to run these classes)_
• Mod Sedan
• 19-T 1/12th Scale
• Mod 1/12th Scale
• Mini-Coopers
• Masters Sedan
• Novice Sedan
• Other??? 
_We need to require a minimum of 5 pre entries per class due to pre-ordering trophies and supplies. Also, there must be at least 12 entries for the optional classes in order for trophies to be awarded._

*Motor Rules:* ROAR approved stock motors (no Binaries or Hybrid allowed) and fixed timing 19-turn only. 
*Mini Coopers:* Tamiya TCS rules will be followed.
*Batteries:* 3600, 2700 and 3800 batteries allowed.
*Bodies:* Most bodies allowed - not in ROAR rule book. Info TBD. 

More info: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/05FallRoadCourseChamps.shtml

*Hotel Info:*
Knights Inn 
111 Hickory Grade Rd. (I-79/Hwy. 50 Old Exit 11)
Bridgeville, PA 15017 412.221.8110 
_Other hotel info upon request_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry, I am fixing the poll so you can vote for more than one class!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry, I have to fix the poll...
This thread will be back up in a day or so.
Mike


----------

